# All Gigasamples files big download



## JEPA (May 17, 2019)

*Edit 2:*
*They ARE .gig files. The link is good. you can donate.*
*


JEPA said:



ok guys for the sake of fairness i have downloaded the files and they are .gig files when I unrar them.

Click to expand...

*
*Edit:*
*i was asking for advice but it seems this site doesn't work. Please beware of donating. Thanks*


Hello community,

is this still relevant? Do this samples have any use? is the quality ok to work with? Thanks in advance!

(from the website)
https://gigasamples.com

*Breaking News!*
You can download *all* the .gig files in one easy (but big) download.

Just go here: https://gigasamples.com/giga-sample/all-gig-files/

*Please consider making a donation* (_just pick a price_) as this site does cost me money to maintain. I have been running this site for free for over 10 years and I don’t anticipate shutting it down, but it does cost me money.

Also, if you didn’t fill out this short, 3 question survey, please help me out.

https://e88.me/giga-survey-1


----------



## LinusW (May 17, 2019)

> <Code>NoSuchKey</Code>
> <Message>The specified key does not exist.</Message>
> <Key>Samples/gigs1.rar</Key>



Did I just donate for a broken link??


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2019)

this one?


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2019)

ah... am not there already... maybe you can write Mr. Griffin


----------



## LinusW (May 17, 2019)

Ordered with donation. Got nothing after returning from PayPal. Had not checked "create an account". Created an account. Purchase not listed in My account. Did a second purchase at $0.00. Got to the download page after completion as we did not pass PayPal this time. Broken link referring to Amazon S3. Went to My account. Download button is there too. Won't work either.


----------



## LinusW (May 17, 2019)

JEPA said:


> ah... am not there already... maybe you can write Mr. Griffin


Oh, I thought you were. :( 
There is no e-mail on that website either.


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2019)

LinusW said:


> Oh, I thought you were. :(
> There is no e-mail on that website either.


no, i received an email and have posted this thread to ask (see OP) if someone knows something?
here the O-Email


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2019)

email sender was:
[email protected]


----------



## Divico (May 17, 2019)

Doesnt work here either.


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2019)

ok. I had hopes... thanks guys


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 17, 2019)

For what its worth lot of really nice giga guitars here... Not much in Giga these day.
http://www.flamestudios.org/free/GigaSamples


----------



## LinusW (May 18, 2019)

Going to PayPal to withdraw the purchase.


----------



## LinusW (May 18, 2019)

JEPA said:


> email sender was:
> [email protected]





> Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
> Action: failed
> Status: 5.1.1 (The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please try double-checking the recipient's email address for typos or unnecessary spaces. Learn more at https://support.google.com/mail/?p=NoSuchUser r21si9175461ljg.51 - gsmtp)
> Remote-MTA: dns; gigasamples.com
> Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please try double-checking the recipient's email address for typos or unnecessary spaces.


I think you should edit your first post to warn about this.


----------



## JEPA (May 18, 2019)

LinusW said:


> I think you should edit your first post to warn about this.


you are right


----------



## EgM (May 18, 2019)

.


----------



## gsilbers (May 18, 2019)

bummer


----------



## JEPA (May 18, 2019)

it seems like a spam/scam strategy, because the same email I discovered now twice in a long time elapse and @LinusW got a broken link to download


----------



## Divico (May 19, 2019)

I found a working link in my spam box. Hope this is no virus ....
Is Kontakt still capable of importing giga? Doesnt work here :(


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

Divico said:


> I found a working link in my spam box. Hope this is no virus ....
> Is Kontakt still capable of importing giga? Doesnt work here :(


how is the label of the file? I think Kontakt 1-3 were capable...


----------



## Divico (May 19, 2019)

JEPA said:


> how is the label of the file? I think Kontakt 1-3 were capable...


.gig


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

Divico said:


> .gig



*ok guys for the sake of fairness i have downloaded the files and they are .gig files when I unrar them*. 

I'm gonna edit again the OP.


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

Here the extracted files:


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

@LinusW maybe you could try again...


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

Now the question is: which actual software opens .gig files? Do you have a clue? thanks


----------



## gsilbers (May 19, 2019)

Gplayer should work


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

... G-Player Native Gigastudio file player $169


----------



## LinusW (May 19, 2019)

Got a response on my PayPal report. Good thing as his e-mail did not work - and still uses the same nonexisting email address in the latest mail he sent about fixing the link.


----------



## LinusW (May 19, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Now the question is: which actual software opens .gig files? Do you have a clue? thanks


EXS24 in Logic will import/convert giga libraries. So does Kontakt. 
I can also use Awave Studio to convert into various sampler formats.


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

LinusW said:


> EXS24 in Logic will import/convert giga libraries. So does Kontakt.
> I can also use Awave Studio to convert into various sampler formats.


will try tomorrow with EXS24 in Logic


----------



## Divico (May 19, 2019)

LinusW said:


> EXS24 in Logic will import/convert giga libraries. So does Kontakt.
> I can also use Awave Studio to convert into various sampler formats.


kontakt 6 doesnt


----------



## tresero (May 19, 2019)

Sorry for the confusion. I had a wrong link in the original product. It was fixed a few days ago. It isn't a scam. This site has been around for over 10 years and I've never asked for a dime. In fact, you can still download everything free. I just put up the donation thing to try to pay for the hosting.

Not sure why [email protected] doesn't work, I'll have to have my host look into it. I also didn't realize this thread was here or I would have replied sooner.


----------



## tresero (May 19, 2019)

FYI, they fixed the email. Again, sorry for the confusion and screwup on my part.


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

tresero said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I had a wrong link in the original product. It was fixed a few days ago. It isn't a scam. This site has been around for over 10 years and I've never asked for a dime. In fact, you can still download everything free. I just put up the donation thing to try to pay for the hosting.
> 
> Not sure why [email protected] doesn't work, I'll have to have my host look into it. I also didn't realize this thread was here or I would have replied sooner.


are you Jon Griffin? Apologies for the "back and forth" in this thread. I have received the email twice and i wanted to ask here in the forum if somebody knows about these files. Then it happened like you've read. I will edit again the main title like it was before the confusion.


----------



## tresero (May 19, 2019)

JEPA said:


> are you Jon Griffin? Apologies for the "back and forth" in this thread. I have received the email twice and i wanted to ask here in the forum if somebody knows about these files. Then it happened like you've read. I will edit again the main title like it was before the confusion.


Yes I am he.


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

tresero said:


> Yes I am he.


welcome on board!


----------



## tresero (May 19, 2019)

JEPA said:


> welcome on board!


Thanks! Good to be back.


----------



## LinusW (May 19, 2019)

tresero said:


> FYI, they fixed the email. Again, sorry for the confusion and screwup on my part.


Thanks Jon! Glad we could communicate through PayPal.


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2019)

if I get a use of the files with Logic Pro X EXS24 I will be donating also!


----------



## thov72 (May 19, 2019)

thanks, Jorge.....how good are the samples? can anyone post a quick soundcloud demo before I donwload/donate ?


----------



## tresero (May 19, 2019)

LinusW said:


> Thanks Jon! Glad we could communicate through PayPal.


You're welcome, and I'm glad paypal worked because I had no idea the email address was broken.


----------



## tresero (May 19, 2019)

thov72 said:


> thanks, Jorge.....how good are the samples? can anyone post a quick soundcloud demo before I donwload/donate ?



Just download for free. You can always donate later if you find them useful. One of these days I'll do some demos, but it's very low on my list.


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

So.. i was playing around in Logic's EXS24 very quickly and with no taste . This is a selection of what I've heard interesting (please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/7thsun124-mp3.20136/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/12-string-guitar-mp3.20137/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/909_clubkit-mp3.20138/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/altosax-mp3.20139/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ambientspace-mp3.20140/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/arp-odyssey-portamento-mp3.20141/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/barton-melo-16-8-mp3.20142/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/barton-tibias-mp3.20143/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/beethree-mp3.20144/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/berzarresoundz-mp3.20145/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/boychoir-mp3.20146/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/brainsalad-mp3.20147/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/brushkit-mp3.20148/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/calypso_steel_drum-mp3.20149/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/chspecbass-mp3.20150/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/churchorgan-mp3.20151/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/classicbasshigh-mp3.20152/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/collbass-mp3.20153/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/crystalbell-mp3.20154/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/damiens-funky-guitar-mp3.20155/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/distorted-tb-303-mp3.20156/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/doogie_lite-mp3.20157/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/dr-202-kit-1-mp3.20158/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/dreamguitar-mp3.20159/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/drumsynthdrums-mp3.20160/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/dwarforg-mp3.20161/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/elq-drumqit-3-mp3.20162/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/elq-drumqit-pop-toms-mp3.20163/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/epssteel-mp3.20164/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/filter-madness-mp3.20165/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/firstattempt-mp3.20166/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/fx_flute-mp3.20167/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/grandpiano-mp3.20168/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/halopad-mp3.20169/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/harpsichord-mp3.20170/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/hotmoog-mp3.20171/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/humanjuno2-mp3.20172/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/juno-60-syn2-mp3.20173/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/juno-60-syn5-mp3.20174/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/krumhorn-mp3.20175/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/lapharppick-mp3.20176/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/linndrums-mp3.20177/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/maganda-mp3.20178/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/markydrumsdryfullmapped-mp3.20179/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/mellochoir-mp3.20180/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/melloflute-mp3.20181/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/moog-rez-mp3.20182/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/moog6-mp3.20183/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/mosbass-mp3.20184/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/musicbox-mp3.20185/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/novationbass1-mp3.20186/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/nylons-mp3.20187/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/orchestra-mp3.20188/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ovation-mp3.20189/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/pyrra-mp3.20190/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/realdrum-mp3.20191/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/reddwarf-mp3.20192/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/rolandtr-909-mp3.20193/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/shineon-mp3.20194/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/smallkoto-mp3.20195/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/spectra-mp3.20196/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/stick-bassside-mp3.20197/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/syn_brazz-mp3.20198/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/system100-mp3.20199/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tenorsax-soft-mp3.20200/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/terkelsenmarimba-mp3.20201/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/theb4-mp3.20202/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/udu-claypot-mp3.20203/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/unit-mp3.20204/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/vintage-b3-mp3.20205/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/voxsamples-mp3.20206/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/whiteshade-mp3.20207/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/worras-campfire-nylon-medium-mp3.20208/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/worras-campfire-nylon-soft-mp3.20209/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/worras-prophet-prophorg-mp3.20210/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

(please mind your headphones or monitors - no compression, no limiting, no fx by the mix) :

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/wurlitzer_ep-mp3.20211/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

these sounds make me remember the 90's epoch... a nostalgy arising... hehe


----------



## JEPA (May 20, 2019)

thov72 said:


> thanks, Jorge.....how good are the samples? can anyone post a quick soundcloud demo before I donwload/donate ?


there you have


----------



## tresero (May 20, 2019)

JEPA said:


> there you have


Thanks for doing that. There are some useful sounds in there and I'm glad someone may get some use from them.


----------



## thov72 (May 20, 2019)

JEPA said:


> there you have


wow - thank you!!!!!!


----------



## SergeD (May 20, 2019)

JEPA said:


> these sounds make me remember the 90's epoch... a nostalgy arising... hehe



Reminds me how much fun was to play with my Roland D5 and Qy70. Thanks for the trip, it's been a pleasure to hear


----------

